# Looking for SDLC Tutorial



## joshj (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello friends,
I was wondering if some one can provide link of SDLC tutorial for trainee. Currently i am providing training to newbies and this will be helpful during SDLC session.

thanks


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi joshj,

Welcome to TSG!

You must be more specific, i.e. do you mean
1) Software Development Life Cycle, or
2) Synchronous Data Link Control

-- Tom


----------



## shannon08 (Jul 30, 2008)

You may check it out the following link, it has huge list of tutorials...hope it will help you.

http://www.roseindia.net/tutorialsearch/?t=SDLC+tutorials


----------

